# Need help



## MDTS (Aug 7, 2014)

Every time intake Orals in the last two years I get either bad acid reflux or gassiness and bloated and feel sick after only a week of use. 

So my question is does anyone know how to prevent this from happening? 

Otherwise does any one know of ways to make injectable Var Winny Halo Dbol and Drol?


----------



## rangerjockey (Aug 7, 2014)

1. Try an over the counter anti-acid.
2. check the board there has been discussions about liquid orals.


----------



## MDTS (Aug 7, 2014)

rangerjockey said:


> 1. Try an over the counter anti-acid.
> 2. check the board there has been discussions about liquid orals.



Have been using anti-acids that's a no brainier but still having bloat and feeling sick. Liquid Orals steroids don't help nor do pill form. Want to try making them injectable have to much on hand to just through away and prepping for a show most of your cutting drugs are oral. Plus it's what it have.


----------



## ProFIT (Aug 7, 2014)

MDTS said:


> Have been using anti-acids that's a no brainier but still having bloat and feeling sick. Liquid Orals steroids don't help nor do pill form. Want to try making them injectable have to much on hand to just through away and prepping for a show most of your cutting drugs are oral. Plus it's what it have.



Search through this forum, you should find recipes for all the above.


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 8, 2014)

I have the same problem
However I'm using a liquid Anavar right now with no problems


----------



## greggy (Aug 8, 2014)

Injectable Win caused a lot of pip for me. Winn is just harsh all around.


----------



## MDTS (Aug 8, 2014)

Prepping for a contest now just started liquid var and get same issues.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 8, 2014)

You takin liquid oral or tabs for your issues  . ?  Inj halo. .Not happenin . Drol var and dbol ? Why ? Pain in ass literally.


----------



## MDTS (Aug 8, 2014)

Liquid Orals currently because I have powders to make them.


----------

